# FS: Coralife Aqualite Pro light fixture



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

36" Coralife Aqualite Pro Light fixture ,has 2 new 65 watt PC bulbs asking only $150 OBO have a look at this link for details} Coralife Aqualight Pro Lighting Fixtures

Pickup in Langley,or if delivery is needed it can be arranged. Thanks for looking


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

bump......


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

can we see some pics?


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

added pictures ttt........................


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Price adjustments................ttt


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

I'll take the pump


----------



## asmodeus (Mar 4, 2012)

is that the nano one what is the size of the overflow


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

asmodeus said:


> is that the nano one what is the size of the overflow


It will do up to 600 GPH maybe a little big for nano use.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

As far as I understand the gph of the overflow box is somewhat determined by the return pump as long as it does not exceed the rating of the overflow box


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

ttt.................


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Light added ttt..............


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

daily bump...............


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

some good deals here, equipment added, ttt.................


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

equipment update ttt..................


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Updated ttt.............


----------



## noisetherapy (Jul 25, 2011)

PM sent


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Price & sale update ttt.................... March 15/12


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

could i get the measurements of the sump?


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

BaoBeiZhu said:


> could i get the measurements of the sump?


The sump is 36" long x 15" deep x 10" high


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

ttt............................


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

ttt..........................


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

daily bump.............


----------

